# update on my N gauge RR



## ed&bingo (Sep 20, 2015)

I just took some pictures of progress on my Kato N gauge RR. I'm not sure I know how to post them, but here goes.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Well, heck, I think you're doing good! I like the mountain and the tunnel portals. I'n an N-scale Kato fan myself, so I say you're doing fine.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Good Job!*



ed&bingo said:


> I just took some pictures of progress on my Kato N gauge RR. I'm not sure I know how to post them, but here goes.


 Looks pretty good to me! If this is your first railroad, you have made a very good start.

Congratulations;:thumbsup:

Traction Fan


----------



## grashley (Aug 27, 2015)

Wires usually go under the table (wink) LOL

Looking very good. Testing now is a great idea.


----------



## Florida RR (Oct 8, 2015)

Wow, that looks great. I hope my new one turns out that well. I like the Kato unitrack, but I'm going to stick with flex track and ballast again. It worked well last time even if it was a tedious pain in the neck. You don't have that problem with Kato.

-Florida RR-


----------



## ed&bingo (Sep 20, 2015)

grashley, This is what I am going to do next, Drill 1/2" holes under all the switches & the other things that have wires connected to them, & run all the wires under the table. I don't want to cut anything in case I get bored with it someday and decide to sell it all. Also that Santa fe ABA f3 in one of the pictures, I got brand new in the boxes on ebay for $110. for all 3 pieces. That's the best buy I have had so far.


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

You've made a good start.:thumbsup:

Have fun with it....


----------



## grashley (Aug 27, 2015)

I was kidding about the wires! I understand what you are doing. It had never occurred to me to wire and test track at this stage. It is a great idea. 

I had noticed the ABA as well. Good looking setup. Great price. 

You should be proud of what you are building.

Gordon


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

Love Unitrack. I have a fair amount of it and I am constantly changing it around. I find it fun to come up with new arrangements and doubt I will ever put it on a static layout. I'll use flex or snap track for that. Hoping to get into a new house with some train space after the first of the year.

Looking good!


----------

